# I miss you Shadow



## Mikeshadow (May 24, 2009)

Shadow, my 13yr old female golden retriever died suddenly the other night. I miss her terribly already. She was my first and only dog. My mom seems to think she might of had a stroke due to old age? Does this seem likely? It's really the only probable cause we could think of, but I wanted to get some more opinions. The dog was generally healthy her whole life and totally fine all day long even into the evening hours. My father checked on the dog around 3:00am and noticed her asleep in her bed, breathing funny, tongue hanging out and mouth was all foamed up. Then her breathing slowed until she died. Does that sound like a stroke may have hit her while she was asleep? We are really shaken up by this and loved her greatly. I hope she didn't experience any pain and went peacefully in her sleep. Thanks for any input you can provide. 

Shadow 1996-2009


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl Shadow. I know what that feels like, my angel girl Sandy Feb 2007, she was 12. It breakes your heart, I know. My toughts and prayers are with you. Know that Shadow is playingat the Rainbow Bridge waiting for you. xxoo







Rainbow Bridge








Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Shadow. My thoughts are with you and your family.

"Dogs come into our lives, leave pawprints on our hearts, and we are forever changed"


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Shadow. She was a beautiful girl and will live on the rest of your lives in your heart and memories. It sounds like she may have had a stroke and more than likely just went to sleep. Please try not to wonder why but celebrate her long and happy life. 
Welcome to the forum and I am so sorry you had to find us due to her passing. ((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Samantha (Mar 12, 2009)

What a face your beautiful girl had.

I am so sorry for your loss.. We lost our Shepherd when I was in College.. She was 13.. I still remember every event of the day and I am now 38.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry about the sudden passing of Shadow  I don't know for sure about whether or not it was a stroke...but it seems like she was probably blissfully unaware that her end had come, and I'm sure she went pain-free. Play hard at the bridge Shadow...


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. Shadow was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful girl your Shadow was. She is now romping at Rainbow Bridge, patiently waiting to be reunited with her family. And she will always live on in your heart.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It could have been stroke, or could have been heart. I lost my 12 yr. 3 month old man, Buck, to heart attack May 15, 2007. He died as I held him. Then May 25 last year, I lost my 8 yr. 9 month old golden girl, KayCee to cance 48 hours aftre surgery.

I am so sorry for you loss and I know how bad it hurts. She was a beautiful sugar faced old girl and she did have a long life. But no matter how long we have them it isn't long enough, is it.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Shadow.... what a perfect name for a golden. She has a very sweet face. Sorry for your sudden loss.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

God love her, how precious. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I have to agree that Shadow is one of those perfect names for a golden. I see in her eyes a very kind, very loving, very special girl who must have been very content with her life. Getting through the loss of your 13 year companion will not be easy, but in time the pain in your heart will ease. Eventually the tears will turn into smiles when you think of her, and you will think of her often.

I wish you the best as you journey through the grieving process. I have found that one of the best therapies is to share your memories of Shadow here on the forum. There is no better way to honor her than to put her life into words (and photos if you have them). Being obsessed golden lovers we would all love to know more about her and your life with her.

I also hope that when you discover the time to be right, you will open your heart to another golden. That time may be tomorrow, it may be next week, or it may not be for months down the road. But if you are like most of us, you will discover that life is just not complete without a golden. When this feeling hits you....follow your heart....and welcome a new golden into your life.

In the mean time, stick around here.....you will find a lot of wonderful people here to help you get through these difficult times.


----------



## satnav satnav (May 24, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss of shadow. She looked like a fine friend.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful golden girl. It sounds like she passed peacefully in her sleep. What a way to go! But such a shock and hard for you. I hope in time you will gain comfort knowing she did not suffer. 
As others have said, stick around this is a fantastic place to share wonderful golden memories. Thoughts are with you becuse I know how very hard it is. x


----------



## Mikeshadow (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry and saddened by your loss. Shadow was loved and loved you for 13 years. I know it seems like a short time and, yes it is unfair. But, in your pain try to remember all the good times together and how much you loved one another. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Shadow - she looked a beautiful girl. 

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Shadow


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Shadow~Godspeed & Love


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a beautiful girl your Shadow was. she looks like a sweetheart of a girl too.
It sure sounds like she went peacefully and without pain.
I'm sorry you lost her and very sorry you did not get to say goodbye. I know how much that hurts.
I hope your pain begins to ease and you can remember the good times with a smile.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shadow*

I love the name Shadow-what a beautiful girl!

It may have been a stroke and I think it's very nice that shd died at home.
We are never ready to let them go. I'm sure Shadow knew how much you loved her.


----------

